# 2012 Versa 1.6 compression test numbers?



## Trueno102 (9 mo ago)

What compression numbers should the motor have? I want to do a compression test when i replace the spark plugs.
I was able to check spark plug 4 without removing the upper intake.
Then I compression tested cylinder 4. I got 160psi
I found a online fsm for 2012 versa 
I will attach a pic 
maximum compression says 219 psi and minimum compression says 184 psi


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

160 is low for that engine. That won't prevent it from running, and it may even be smooth if all the cylinders are down more-or-less equally, but it will certainly be down on power.


----------



## Trueno102 (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> 160 is low for that engine. That won't prevent it from running, and it may even be smooth if all the cylinders are down more-or-less equally, but it will certainly be down on power.


I will replace the spark plugs next week. Will do a proper test. I did not remove all spark plugs or did not held the throttle wide open like the fsm instructs you to do. Hoping it has higher compression numbers. Will post my results when I do so.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

So a nissan tech said timing chain stretch can cause low compression numbers. I hit 30 lbs on two cylinders and did a motor without knowing that. But I was burning a ton of oil. Its a general rule of thumb to run to 100 lbs though. The real issue is when two cylinders vary 10%


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most likely a blown head gasket or worn out piston rings.


----------



## Trueno102 (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> 160 is low for that engine. That won't prevent it from running, and it may even be smooth if all the cylinders are down more-or-less equally, but it will certainly be down on power.


Finally did the full compression check on my friends car. I removed all 4 spark plugs and did a compression check in order. They are all at about 180 psi
Cylinder 3 is 170psi dry. I added some oil in the cylinder and shot up to 183psi.
It seems that his piston rings are shot. At least their all about the same level. 
The car owner is not not good at maintenance and once drove the car with super low oil on a 300 mile trip. He noticed a odd sound and it was really low on oil. Smh
Well thats what happens when your driving with no oil. Hope this car runs a few more years or get a new motor with good compression.
Car still drives well.


----------

